# IVI- Is anybody there?



## Zetter (May 6, 2010)

Hello,
Has anyone had any luck getting in touch with IVI. I have now resorted to filling the contact form in for every clinic in Spain. I've not heard back yet.
I tried calling but didn't find a receptionist who could speak English. The online consultation asks for your passport number and says you will have to pay at the end, but nowhere does it say how much it will cost. Please let me know if any of you have managed to get in touch with them, if they are any good or if you have any idea how much they charge for a donor egg cycle.
Thanks!!!


----------

